# 3MM or 5 MM suit?



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

Which suit would be a good year round suit there? Hear in GTMO I usually get by with a skin year round, although some of the Jan-Mar night dives are borderline chilly. When I dove the "O" in June I remember being extremely thankful to have what I think was a 3MM suit. Suggestions?

Paul


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If you get a 5 mil farmer and jacket then you can wear either or both and dive in just about anything here.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

In the dead heat of summer a 3/2 is perfect for me, although many opt for just a thin dive skin. I prefer the 3/2 because of the protection it offers from fish fins and gill plates while spearfishing. Also, on a longer dive, you can still get chilled even when the water is 80*. The 3/2 ensures that doesn't happen.

The best plan is to have more than one suit to get you through the whole year. I have a 3/2 one-piece, and a two piece 7mm. MBT is going to have somePinnacle 5mm one-piece suits on sale for about $109 starting tomorrow, so I may pick up one of those because the 3/2 is a little thin for me at this time of year, but it's not yet cold enough for my 7mm two-piece.

Also, if you can make it down to their shop this weekend, I think they will have some 3mm suits WAY cheap, maybe $50 (if I remember correctly.)

Edit: Just realized you said you're in GITMO... so you can't make it to the sale, but my recommendatons on suits still stand: 3/2 for summer, 5 or thickers for colder months.


----------



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

> *FelixH (11/27/2008)*In the dead heat of summer a 3/2 is perfect for me, although many opt for just a thin dive skin. I prefer the 3/2 because of the protection it offers from fish fins and gill plates while spearfishing. Also, on a longer dive, you can still get chilled even when the water is 80*. The 3/2 ensures that doesn't happen.
> 
> The best plan is to have more than one suit to get you through the whole year. I have a 3/2 one-piece, and a two piece 7mm. MBT is going to have somePinnacle 5mm one-piece suits on sale for about $109 starting tomorrow, so I may pick up one of those because the 3/2 is a little thin for me at this time of year, but it's not yet cold enough for my 7mm two-piece.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. You think they would put a couple on lay away for me? Lol.....hell, take those same suits and double the price and that's the Black Friday sale down here. I guess it's nice to have the only dive shop around.

Paul


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

You might check with MBT. I bet if you know your size and call with a credit card number, they can sell it to you over the phone. 

I think. I'm not sure with the holiday sale and all. I'm going there in the morning myself to scope out some of the deals. 

Here is the number 850-455-7702

I just bought the body glove 5 ml, and it has kept me warm so far. I think I'm going to add a hooded vest as it gets cooler though. the last dive I made was borderline chilli after the 3rd dive.


----------



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

> *FelixH (11/27/2008)*In the dead heat of summer a 3/2 is perfect for me, although many opt for just a thin dive skin. I prefer the 3/2 because of the protection it offers from fish fins and gill plates while spearfishing. Also, on a longer dive, you can still get chilled even when the water is 80*. The 3/2 ensures that doesn't happen.
> 
> The best plan is to have more than one suit to get you through the whole year. I have a 3/2 one-piece, and a two piece 7mm. MBT is going to have somePinnacle 5mm one-piece suits on sale for about $109 starting tomorrow, so I may pick up one of those because the 3/2 is a little thin for me at this time of year, but it's not yet cold enough for my 7mm two-piece.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

MBT has the Pinnacle Cruiser (5mm) suit for a ridiculously low price. Give them a call at (850)455-7702, and Fritz or Jim will get you hooked up. You willbe hard pressed tofind a better price on this suit, I promise.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree with some of the previous posts. In my opinion, there is no wetsuit for the entire year. I have three; 3 mil two piece, 7 mil one piece, and a full body skin. The 3 mil is great most of the year, but when it gets really hot out,I like the skin. I wear the 7 mil in any water colder than 70 degrees, and if its really cold, the skin and 7 mil together. This is a great time of year to buy gear so check out MBT or Dive Pros.


----------

